# 2020 East Coast Slingshot Tournament



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bill Steiner asked me to let everyone know, that due to circumstances beyond his control, he has had to cancel the 2020 East Coast Slingshot Tournament. Please be on the lookout for the 2020 Southeast Slingshot Tournament in October. The plan had been to take a year off, but given the crazy things that have happened, those of us who help organize and host this tournament, especially Dan Ambrosious, are doing our best to pull something together. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the update! Looking forward to the SEST in October!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Huh, I might actually be able to make it to the SEST. Will it be at HP40, or is it too early to tell?


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

Ughhh ECST was going to be my first tournament. I live in Pa even. Sigh...

Where is the southeast tournament held?


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

8rnw8 said:


> Ughhh ECST was going to be my first tournament. I live in Pa even. Sigh...
> 
> Where is the southeast tournament held?


Why, in the northwest, of course. What a silly question...

THWACK!

... kidding, just kidding...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

bigdh2000 said:


> Bill Steiner asked me to let everyone know, that due to circumstances beyond his control, he has had to cancel the 2020 East Coast Slingshot Tournament. Please be on the lookout for the 2020 Southeast Slingshot Tournament in October. The plan had been to take a year off, but given the crazy things that have happened, those of us who help organize and host this tournament, especially Dan Ambrosious, are doing our best to pull something together. Stay safe folks.


Yeah I was kinda wondering about that... we're not even allowed to play baseball, or practice or anything until at least mid May they're thinking... and gatherings of over 10 people from different locations... probably not even until past July.... This Covid 19 has been a real crotch kick of an ailment... that I'll tell you for nothing


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

For those who asked, Southeast Slingshot Tournament is generally held in and around the Steele, Alabama area. This year will be no different, however, it may not be at Horse Pens 40. The information will be posted the minute it is squared away.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh that's a shame! :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

:violin: :violin: :violin:


----------



## Jamesbar (Jul 29, 2020)

РїРѕРґР°СЂРѕС‡РЅС‹Рµ Р±РѕРєР°Р»С‹ Festima РІ РњРѕСЃРєРІРµ


----------



## 10.1k (Aug 7, 2020)

Ive just read this thread with so much excitement. Been shooting catties for 2 month now and I'm absolutely chomping at the bit to get to my first meet. 
Im from the South East too, so you can imagine my excitement when I started to read this thread, but the only problem is that im from south east England......gutted, as if the covid situation is not bad enough. 
Keep shooting fellas and stay safe

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

what's the latest on the SEST 2020 or reasonable facsimile?


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

hoggy said:


> what's the latest on the SEST 2020 or reasonable facsimile?


Talk to MakoPat


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

That's great :violin:


----------



## larague (Nov 22, 2020)

hello,

thank you for this news

larague


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone know if the ECST is going to be held this year?

If so, when exactly... so I can make plans to be there.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Does anyone know if the ECST is going to be held this year?
> If so, when exactly... so I can make plans to be there.


I think their Facebook page has it going from June 4 thru the 6th.

https://fb.me/e/XZ7K7kS0


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Bill Hays said:


> Does anyone know if the ECST is going to be held this year?
> 
> If so, when exactly... so I can make plans to be there.


https://www.facebook.com/events/2614182738727523


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

So cool so good :violin:


----------

